# help anchor down large driftwood



## edstewart5 (Sep 24, 2013)

I've heard of people drilling cavities out and turn filling them with weights and plugging em.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

As an alternate to limestone, I've used slate tiles from home improvement stores like Lowe's/ Home Depot. They cut and drill easy to attach with either screws or tie-wraps. Since they are thin and uniform they hide under the substrate pretty well. 

If you want something truly hidden, I have also used a big drill bit to drill large holes deep into the wood and forced iron rods into the wood. The worry about iron in the water is bogus as far as my fish and I can tell.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=411034&highlight=

Problem solved.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Is that a rock? I'm trying to remove rocks to get my water more stable


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the bolt-it-on-slate method, but that generally needs to be done before setting up the tank, as the substrate goes on top of it.

If you can, it might be worth boiling the wood for a bit before putting it in the tank, this should help drive out some of the air and help it waterlog quicker.

I've seen people put gravel in mesh bags/nylons, and use them like sandbags to hold the wood down. Temporary, and not real pretty, but should work fairly well until the wood gets waterlogged.

As to rocks, there are quite a few that won't affect water parameters at all. Unfortunately, a lot of the more interesting looking rocks are highly weathered limestone, which will drive up pH and hardness. Almost anything volcanic (lava rock, granite, pumice, etc.) should be fine, and slate is generally safe as well.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is what I did, soaked it in tub for two weeks and it still floated. Bought a piece of slate which is heavier than the weight required to sink the driftwood. Drilled the slate with 2 5/16 holes and put two 4" SS screws through the slate and into the wood. I put this in after the substrate. I used a dustpan to move enough of the substrate to lay down the slate and wood.


----------

